# Hymer Main Hatch Leaking ???



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am currently in the Cotswolds heading for the Western Rally & I have just found that the main hatch on my Hymer B644 is leaking. I think the (factory) sealant has failed/washed away – which I think is a known problem. I have removed the blind housing & the water is dripping from behind the hatch lining – I have removed the internal screws to this lining but it is still firmly in place – I guess it’s secured on the roof ? I will investigate in daylight.

As a temporary repair I will use some silicone but for a permanent repair is it best to remove the whole hatch & reseal. How easy is the Hatch to remove & what sealant should I use ? 

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Leaks*

We took our Frankia back to the supplying dealer for leaks into the lockers (not a Hymer Dealer).

They renewed the seal on the locker.

When I got home it still leaked.

It was the seitz window above the locker.

The way it is parked on our drive meant the poor factory seal was washed away.

I had to reseal it to stop the leaks.

But I have had 3 more windows do the same that don't have the same rain drain.

TM


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Leaking hatch*

Hi Capt.

Our main hatch leaked so much that over winter, parked flat, at home, we ended up with nearly an inch of water in the van. Luckily I have a wet vacuum and dried it out.

At that time, the unit was 20 months old and although initially reluctant, Hymer UK took out the main roof light and replaced the sealant with sikaflex. It appears there are two problems, one is the failure of the sealant the other is that the sealant is not complete so that water comes through gaps, it builds up on the inner lip then pours in.

Good luck,

Phil


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hatck Leak*

Hi,
What year of van i we talking about please?.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hatck Leak*



Hymie said:


> Hi,
> What year of van i we talking about please?.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Hi Dave,

It's a 2003 - B644. I've worked out how to take the hatch & the mechanism off & propose to clean of the old black sealant & reseal with mastic and then silicone the edges. Any thoughts ?

Brgds Captain Bligh


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I resealed the 40cm square Heki at the back of ours (2003 model) about a year ago. Basically as you have suggested. I got the sealants from Caravan Components - the online shop of Carafax, one of the major trade suppliers to the UK manufacturing industry. Here is a link to the non-setting butyl mastic. (It is available in more widths and colours so check which you need first. You will also see references to silicone sealant in tubes at the foot of the page.
http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/SBS303067R

The rooflight needs careful prising from the roof as it will have stuck - the old non-setting mastic will have set by now! I used a flat-bladed putty knife - VERY CAREFULLY. Do it on a fine warm day. Take care not to put too much torsion on the rooflight frame or it may crack. Clean everything thoroughly - I used white spirit then finished with methylated. Apply the mastic tape to the rooflight, trying to bend it around corners rather than cutting it, and drop it back into the aperture - be careful, the mastic is very sticky and you want to minimise the need to reposition it. Then clamp the frame to the roof by screwing the sections together from inside. You will see the mastic squeeze out slightly. Finally, I applied a flat bead of silicone sealant with a gun around the perimeter of the rooflight frame as a 'belt and braces' to minimise future drying out of the mastic.

Good luck.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> I resealed the 40cm square Heki at the back of ours (2003 model) about a year ago. Basically as you have suggested. I got the sealants from Caravan Components - the online shop of Carafax, one of the major trade suppliers to the UK manufacturing industry. Here is a link to the non-setting butyl mastic. (It is available in more widths and colours so check which you need first. You will also see references to silicone sealant in tubes at the foot of the page.
> http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/SBS303067R
> 
> The rooflight needs careful prising from the roof as it will have stuck - the old non-setting mastic will have set by now! I used a flat-bladed putty knife - VERY CAREFULLY. Do it on a fine warm day. Take care not to put too much torsion on the rooflight frame or it may crack. Clean everything thoroughly - I used white spirit then finished with methylated. Apply the mastic tape to the rooflight, trying to bend it around corners rather than cutting it, and drop it back into the aperture - be careful, the mastic is very sticky and you want to minimise the need to reposition it. Then clamp the frame to the roof by screwing the sections together from inside. You will see the mastic squeeze out slightly. Finally, I applied a flat bead of silicone sealant with a gun around the perimeter of the rooflight frame as a 'belt and braces' to minimise future drying out of the mastic.
> ...


Hi Philip,

Great comprehensive know how & tips - Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, i have just last wk re placed all 3 of the roof lights on my 1996 autotrail cheyenne with the sloping roof ,depending on which style light you have to re seal, depends on what to seal it with ,i.re fitted MPK lights .these had a kind of lip on the fixing area so was advised to use none hardening Sickoflex instead of the tape version, as stated before be very careful removing your old one and clean it well to prevent any re occurance i used a long blade stanley working round gently not too difficult to do ,but take your time .........regards Les.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Captain Bligh

A friend had water dripping from his Hymer ceiling, this we traced back to a roof vent , & when we examined the seals on the roof they looked ok

Just as JeanLuc recommends to you :-

We went ahead and completely removed it and was surprised how much the old sealant had dried & stiffened & lost its bond , anyway after refixing the roof vent onto a new bed of non setting mastic - no more leaks 

so even though it looked ok outside it was sure letting the water through

dont know what planet JeanLuc is on - "Do it on a fine warm day" :lol:

have we had any this summer?


----------

